# 75G Riparium ~Filled to the Top~ (updated 1.28.10 2nd page)



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That's an interesting solution. Is that a spiral CF in that lamp?

That plant might or might not make it long-term. I think that I recognize it. If you look around here some especially in Hoppy's posts you can find some good choices among houseplant-type tropicals. Peace lilies (_Spathiphyllum_) are especially good choices.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Thanks Hydrophyte. It is a spiral CF in the clamp lamp. I also have a vine cutting, but I forget the name... The very common houseplant that does well with cuttings in water. I actually have two varieties of plants in the "planters". One is one I have seen done here, and the other I do not know for sure. I am looking for a cheap but attractive light I could suspend above the tank from ceiling that would allow me to see the plants better while not losing any tank volume. this being a tank for a Midas Cichlid really limits what I can do and thus the reason for full tank and hardy ferns. 

Though, I am switching to a standard bulb later today when I make it to town--I know it will be a bit brighter(still crazy low light) but Do you think my ferns will continue to grow if I were to suspend the light above the tank by 6 inches?

I will get the names of the above plants so it is easier to get advice. I know this is not really a planted tank and not really a riparium, but I have taken bits and pieces of all the beautiful tanks I see here to add some too it.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Does anyone have any ideas for DIY legs that work with standard aquarium light fixtures? I know I will lose some light intensity by moving the light up 6 inches, but it would give me more options with my pseudo riparium


What do you think of my overall scape? I can move the wood as a whole to the right some(about 5 inches). Do you think that would look better? Would a sword look better than the rocks in place now?


I have always intended to paint the BG and will prob actually get it done tomorrow. Is black the best color or should I consider somethign else?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

anybody? Anyone have any solutions for diy legs for standard light strips?


----------



## isais (Nov 28, 2009)

you could go VERY basic and use blocks of wood notched out on top and bottom, so they fit snug on the rim of your and and light strip then paint them black. As you can see Im not very good at the whole DIY thing....lol


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Right now that is about as good of an idea as I have come up with. Wondering if there is anything more ingenious out there...


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Today I put 5 very small swords(knowing I will have to remove some eventually) on the right side in place of most of the rocks that were there. I will have to look for root tabs to feed them, thought I had some from previous ventures, but alas I do not. What are the super cheap subsitutes for root tabs????

Will get a pic as soon as I am back home in the morning from work.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I lied, got pics quick before I left using the Droid again.



















Pointers would be great. Again, this is NO tech. I have some Aquaticmagic root tabs on the way. Have heard good things about the tabs.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I replaced the 50/50 bulb with a 6500k bulb from Menards. God is it yellow(in comparison)... Can I grow these plants with just 40W over my 75g? I am trying to not get too attached to a "planted" tank in this tank since it has two fish that could easily uproot the swords in about 3 seconds.


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

40w may be too low. i like the ferns on the dirftwood. is that your pictus on the bottom left? how big is it? i considered one for my 40gal.. but yours looks pretty darn big


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

What would 108W of t5 light cross me into needing ferts or co2?


----------



## shrimpo (Aug 2, 2009)

What kind of plant is the one to the left(bulb like root) first post- 6th picture? i think i have the same and couldn't find a name.
Your tank looks good by the way.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

shrimpo said:


> What kind of plant is the one to the left(bulb like root) first post- 6th picture? i think i have the same and couldn't find a name.
> Your tank looks good by the way.


I'm not sure what the name is. I got it from Walmart and it has been going for about a week. Thanks.

I'm hoping someone can tell me if a T5HO with 2 bulbs(108W) 50/50 would be too much to keep this low tech. how about PC 130w, 50/50 bulbs,would that be too much light? Or one 50/50 bulb and one 6700. 

These would be in poor reflectors.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Well, I'm going with a T5HO fixture. It is the dreaded odyssea(I have a friend who said he can check the fixture for quality prior to firing it and this should rule out some of the bad caps that have been found in the past). 

I think this tank is kind of my "cheap crap that isn't supposed to work" tank. We will see.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I'm looking into options for a way to do a DIY mount(from ceiling, don't want to have to buy a pipe bender). Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Well did some research and some plants will have to go, added some more.

The grassy plant is a ponytail palm, they like dry climates so that has to go... The dracena just wilted away. I have added a peace lilly and it is doing fantastic so far. I also added an african violet today, as well as a cyclamen flower plant. There is a creeping fig I'm just trying out(they can get huge...) and a "bush on fire" croton. Trying to get more specific names.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Just finished the 2nd coat of blue paint on the background. While blue isn't a hugely popular color(black is typical around here...) I really like it. It is a nice royal blue. Needs another coat, maybe a 4th... using a roller behind the tank against the wall is NOT easy!


----------



## shrimpo (Aug 2, 2009)

over_stocked said:


> Well did some research and some plants will have to go, added some more.
> The grassy plant is a ponytail palm


Ponytail palm have a large base, are you sure thats what it is? i have a picture in my 55 gallon journal post# 34, is that the same grassy plant you have?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

shrimpo said:


> Ponytail palm have a large base, are you sure thats what it is? i have a picture in my 55 gallon journal post# 34, is that the same grassy plant you have?


Yup, that is what I have. It was labeled ponytail palm at walmart where I bought it. They get rather massive and are from the mexican desert.


----------



## shrimpo (Aug 2, 2009)

over_stocked said:


> Yup, that is what I have. It was labeled ponytail palm at walmart where I bought it. They get rather massive and are from the mexican desert.


Oh boy.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

shrimpo said:


> Oh boy.


LOL... are you oh boy in surprise or oh boy in disbelief.... It looks very much like a young ponytail palm, so I am inclined to believe the labeling... Disappointed, but believe it...


----------



## shrimpo (Aug 2, 2009)

over_stocked said:


> LOL... are you oh boy in surprise or oh boy in disbelief.... It looks very much like a young ponytail palm, so I am inclined to believe the labeling... Disappointed, but believe it...


In surprise:icon_smil because me and you bought it as riparium plant, but it turned out that it grows in the desert.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

If that is a ponytail palm and it hasn't already started to rot you ought to remove it and plant in a flower pot with a well-drained potting mix. Those grow into cool-looking specimens.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Well... i've added several more unidentified plants... one lilly, I think, and a few others I will find the answer to. I have also mounted my conduit light legs, awaiting the arrival of my new light fixture. Here are some pics of the progress. 

Don't mind the pot on the left, it is a bn pleco breeding cave awaiting several bn plecos... It will likely go in another tank. 









Yes, that is a lint roller stuck to the wall.....


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I am also awaiting a shipment of hydroton. Despite the system of using hydroton and other substrates around here, I have decided to only use it. That is how it is done in hydroponics and several aquaculture sites use this system, without the advantage of a fertilizer rich water. I am comfortable that this will be plenty good enough and easier to manage(not needed screens to prevent it from leaking out into the tank.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

The only problem I have with hydroton is its very light weight. In water the little balls of clay tend to want to float. I think that is probably the only reason for putting something like Flourite on top of it. I have a hydroponics store just down the street from me a couple of miles, so I could get mine there if I needed more.


----------



## chumblaka (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice Setup!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Hoppy said:


> The only problem I have with hydroton is its very light weight. In water the little balls of clay tend to want to float. I think that is probably the only reason for putting something like Flourite on top of it. I have a hydroponics store just down the street from me a couple of miles, so I could get mine there if I needed more.


That being said, simple gravel is cheaper for me, especially since I have no planted tank substrates.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

chumblaka said:


> Nice Setup!


Thanks, keep watching, in a week it is going to look completely different!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Tomorrow I am getting my BN Plecos from aquabid and my red root floater from here. Thursday i should get my light and will get it hung up in quick order. Hoping to have something fun to show you all by Friday!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Well.... It will be time for some new pics tomorrow or saturday. To start, I got my Odyssea 2xt5HO light in the mail today. I am very happy with it an not concerned at the light output yet as it is suspended about 15 inches above the tank. I have entirely rescaped the tank, and am going through some trials with the Riparium parts. 

I guess I can't call it NO tech anymore... I am also dosing PMDD(I know it is wayyyyy outdated) but with this setup I am interested to try out since it is still going to be a bit of a challenge. 

Unlike most planted tanks, I have about the hardest water you can find(and despite having fish that shouldn't like these params, they are locally bred and seem to thrive). That is one of the things stopping me from lowering the water level. I have to deal with both the fact that the water leaves mineral deposits on the glass and the fish I have are rather large(Midas and Pictus).

Anyways... here is a teaster....


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

What plants do you have so far?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I'll have to sort out what I have kept and what is gone.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Your riparium layout is possibly another basic design. So far we know that a tank with low water, riparium plants occupying the top 60% of the tank, in a plastic rimmed tank, looks very good - a framed scene. And, a tank with water up to 60+%, with riparium plants largely extending out of the tank, which is rimless, also looks very good. Now you are introducing the full tank, with the riparium plants all above the plastic rim, so it is an aquarium framed in the tank, and a riparium above the tank. I can see this looking great too, when the plants are grown out a bit.

The only problem I see with this design is that the light will be even farther from the substrate, making growing a carpet of plants that much harder. But, it should be doable.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

It looks like at least several of those plants are peace lilies. Those might look kind of sad for a while, but they should eventually adapt to having wet feet and start to grow. It would be interesting to see what other kinds of plants you have in there. It seems that they do not demand real heavy root fertilization, so so long as you dose for iron and ptassium and have some water hardness those peace lilies will do best in a real coarse planter medium, such as that Hydroton. They would probably do fine too just in a plain inert aquarium gravel.

Close-ups of fish would be cool too. Did you mention what kind of catfish that is?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

...oh now I see that it is a pictus cat. I didn't think they grew that big(?). It looks like it must be six or seven inches long.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Thanks Guys, I do have 1 peace lilly and another very similar plant that I will try to get a close up of. 

I have 1x peace lilly
2x unknown lilly
3x "bush on fire" croton
3x an unknown tropical house plant I have had for years
1 x another unknown plant, will get close ups with the camera tomorrow(droid is useless for pics...)
and a little creeping fig.

I intend to search out for some new plants today. 

In the tank I have java fern attached to rock and amazon sword with red root floater that I got almost dead trying to survive on the surface. 


The potting medium int he planters is hydroton now, with gravel cap. The 2xT5HO lights hung 15 inches up still give adequate medium/low light in the tank. I have no intentions of growing a carpet plant at this time, beings I have a huge pictus and a Midas.

The trouble with Pictus cats is that there are many of them in the trade referred to commonly as pictus cats, so it is hard to see which you are really getting. Also, they require some good care to get to full size.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Here are pics updated at the request of many of you... 

First, a few fish
my young midas
















pictus









THe "flower" on the unknown lilly









My new plants that I don't have IDs for

















Ignore the mess and whine glasses everywhere....


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

That last plant looks great, and I'm almost sure it will do fine in a planter cup. The one above it looks like a Draecena, which should do very well too.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That catfish is cool. The unknown flower is from a peace lily. The other two plants are a _Diffenbachia_ (top) and _Syngonium_ (bottom).


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Thanks Hydrophyte and hoppy! I see now that IS a peace lilly flower. I have A LOT of peace lilly in here! Might have to trade someone for something else... 

My sword plants are really taking off. I got some nana 'eyes' that didn't handle the ship very well. ALl the leaves are gone, but hoping I can salvage the rhizome. If not, i will keep it to only two species in the tank, the Swords and the Java Fern.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Our next challenge, or at least the next challenge for the photographers among us, is to find a good tecnique for photographing a riparium, with the extreme differences in light level above and below water. Hydrophyte's technique of merging two images with different exposures works, but maybe there is a better technique.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

It is especially tough to get a good shot in a tank like this when the underwater area has a dark background, and the emersed foliage has a light-colored wall behind it. I have an easier time with the setups in partially-filled tanks with black behind everything.

Those photo-edits that I apply really do make the shot look more like real life. For some reason my camera accentuates both glare and shadow, so the differences between the two areas are exaggerated. I have looked around some but I can't figure out which camera setting might control that. I was able to adjust glare and shadow with the "Exposure" slide while manipulating RAW files, but the colors got screwed up and never looked as good as the picture right from the camera.

Another important solution is to just plant very bright green plants n the underwater area and use light-colored sands, gravels and stones.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Maybe we need to send a delegation over to visit Takashi Amano and get him interested in doing a riparium. One thing he does extremely well is use a camera. Of course he is an absolute expert at setting up the aquascape first, but it is the camera work that we know his work by. I will volunteer to join that delegation, but only with a sponsor paying our way.:icon_mrgr


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I'm gonna dig out the DSLR later this week and actually take some pics. The current Moto Droid pics aren't doing this tank justice. I have 3 new peace lilly flowers going right now, and expect more soon.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

All of the red root floater I got has perished. It is too soon to tell if the nana eyes is going to survive or not. 

This tank is really growing on me. Will posts pics in 4 days(to give a little grow in time).


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

over_stocked said:


> All of the red root floater I got has perished. It is too soon to tell if the nana eyes is going to survive or not.
> 
> This tank is really growing on me. Will posts pics in 4 days(to give a little grow in time).


Why did the red root floater die? I thought that was an easy plant to keep going. Is this from your time away from the tank for so long?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Hoppy said:


> Why did the red root floater die? I thought that was an easy plant to keep going. Is this from your time away from the tank for so long?


They froze..... then cooke from the heat pack... Complete rotten mush.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I have been really lucky mailing stuff off. I sent a couple of boxes with plants right in the middle of that very cold weather and they got to their destinations OK.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Yesterday the mailman brought me a gift from the gods! 










My RipariumSupply.com order arrived(shipped Monday) packed well, and loaded with goodies. Having been trying out this whole Riparium addiction that Hydrophyte has perfected so well for about 3 weeks now, I decided it was time to start doing it right(and now I'm going to have to order MORE!). 

Initially I tried out some DIY planter cup options, that while I still have a few running, they just don't work nearly as well as the RipariumSupply.com Planters. Hydrophyte's planters have strong suction cups, great appearance, and are the perfect size. The DIY options I have found are bulky and big and 
impossible to make look good. They will be fazed out in a week or so. 



On with the full review!

From the Start, the RipariumSupply.com packaging is outstanding. Well packed, attractive packaging with detailed instructions included, it is obvious Hydrophyte and Riparium Supply take this seriously. The Small Hanging Planters are the PERFECT size for use in any tank. Honestly I will switch to them for all of my planters. It is easier to plant one plant per planter then try to juggle 2 or 3 plants in a bigger planter. Plus, being smaller with better suction cups, you don't have the problem of dumping planter substrate into the tank when they slide down like my DIY ones did(a lot!).

So, what did I get?
Standard Small Planters
1 Magnet Small Planter
Pack Nano Trellis
Pack Large Trellis(these are great to allow a place for plants to grow out onto)
1/2 lb of Planter Gravel


I've talked about the Small Planters, so here is the Magnetic Planter!
















Outside of the magnets replacing suction cups, there is little difference in the cups. The magnets make it super easy to position and you really don't even need to get your hands wet to put them in. Just be careful when putting the magnets together! Put both magnets tot he glass, then slide together! They are STRONG!









Here is an example of the gorgeous packaging Hydrophyte is supplying us with. 

Here is the nano raft
















On the ends you can see the mushroom head fasteners used to fasten rafts together and to planter cups. This is great and they seem to stand up to the flow in my tank with a lot of surface movement(Low tech!). Plan out how you want them to fit in the tank first, as you might have to flip them over to get the angle you desire. 









For when your plants get larger, RipariumSupply.com has included extra foam pieces like outriggers to add flotation to these rafts. (on the right).


Ever cup comes with mesh to prevent substrate from falling into the tank and a card to write the plant name on. (if only i knew the plant names!) They come with a bag of hydroton to give a base to the planter cups(I happen to have more around and use it as the primary planter substrate, but using just as the base plus plantar gravel works great too!(just look at hydrophyte's tanks!)) and the planter gravel supplied works fantastic. A little goes a LONG ways!

I took some tank shots with my DROID but they just don't do these products justice, so until I get better pics with my DSLR I don't want to spoil them. I am incredibly pleased with the whole experience. My wife was too(since there was a lot less f-bombs thrown out while putting together these than when I did the crappy diy option i made up). 

If you have considered a Riparium, hit up Hydrophyte(a sponsor here, BTW) at ripariumsupply.com and get what you need. From service to product I am just amazed at the results. If you have questions about Ripariums shoot them an email through contact on the website or a PM here and you will likely get a speedy response(mine have always been within 12 hours). 

Thanks again to RipariumSupply.com and Hydrophyte for helping me out. Can't wait to thin out my wallet some more!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

That was a very well done review of RipariumSupply.com. The best I can add is "ditto".


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Hoppy said:


> That was a very well done review of RipariumSupply.com. The best I can add is "ditto".


Thanks. Hydrophyte has proven to be one of the most helpful people for me in this hobby. His product and service is excellent!

I am so impatient, I keep moving things around and I am just missing something... not sure what...


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Well I'm glad that your order found its way there OK. That was a good combination of stuff that you got.

I agree that the magnet planters work well. The suction cups on the less expensive model also hold well, but every once in a while one will lose it's grip--it is easy enough to just hang it back up again. In contrast, if properly mounted the magnet planters never fail.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Expecting another shipment from Devin at RipariumSupply.com today. I can't wait! I also ordered some e tenellus. I am going to give it a go in this mid tech tank. 

I am in the process of MAKING root tabs, which I will work sell dirt cheap if they ok. I am hoping they will be a good match for Riparium Planters as well as under sand. 

I plan on doing some pics tonight with the DSLR(no more droid crap....). Check back!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I hope that the plants get there OK through this very chilly weather. It's freezing cold here again. Let me know how they look when you open the box.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

That was a great reveiw! I wish I could write that well! Great lookin' tank BTW!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

hydrophyte said:


> I hope that the plants get there OK through this very chilly weather. It's freezing cold here again. Let me know how they look when you open the box.


everything arrived in GREAT condition! Took some unboxing pics, then got distracted by everything! The sword plant is awesome! Do I need to mist it at all? SInce my tank is open?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I need to write a plant unpacking/care sheet to include with plants that I ship.

As I recall, everything in your box should be plants that can get along well in normal household humidity levels. However, foliage wrapped in wet newspaper has a tendency to soften during shipping, so it is wise to raise humidity in the enclosure while the new plants acclimate. If you have a glass canopy you can put all of most of it in place. some clear plastic saran wrap will also work as a temporary cover.

I'm glad to hear the plants made it there through that cold weather.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Here are a few better pics. Not perfect. These tanks are so challenging to take pics of.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

That's looking better and better. It is making me think that a full tank riparium is the "wave of the future". But, to really gain all of the beauty potential a rimless tank would be needed, in my opinion. I haven't tried this because I don't have a rimless tank I really trust being filled to the top. For now yours is the best example I've seen. And, I'm wondering about having plants all around the top, with only the middle open so light can reach the aquascape.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That's looking great so far. I agree that it is challenging to get good shots of this kind of setup. It seems that cameras can accentuate glare a lot and just wash out the emersed foliage with a lot of white. It looks as though you could dial down the exposure just a bit however, because the underwater area is plenty bright too.

I like those giant danios. They were a good choice. I have thought that rainbows could be cool for a riparium setup. They swim around a lot in the horizontal plane too and they would look neat swimming through that open underwater area and in and out of the shadows.

I think now it will start developing well if you can get more plants going on those rafts to fill in the layout midground.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

hydrophyte said:


> That's looking great so far. I agree that it is challenging to get good shots of this kind of setup. It seems that cameras can accentuate glare a lot and just wash out the emersed foliage with a lot of white. It looks as though you could dial down the exposure just a bit however, because the underwater area is plenty bright too.
> 
> I like those giant danios. They were a good choice. I have thought that rainbows could be cool for a riparium setup. They swim around a lot in the horizontal plane too and they would look neat swimming through that open underwater area and in and out of the shadows.
> 
> I think now it will start developing well if you can get more plants going on those rafts to fill in the layout midground.


I will try some more pics shortly here when the rest of the lights are off. Will report back. 

I am really happy with the Giant Danios. They are very active. I have the bacopa growing on raft like you did, as well as a creeping plant identified esomewhere above here. With that, I have another plant on rafts(that I have seen you use, rich green with white accents in leaves). 

I'm excited to see it all grow in a little bit. I am finally to a point I am happy with the plant selection. I wish this tank was rimless... but at just 3/8 inch there is no way I could be safe with it rimless...


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Hoppy said:


> Hydrophyte's technique of merging two images with different exposures works, but maybe there is a better technique.


Use a neutral density graduated filter; that's the 'natural' way to doing double exposure. One with a sharp transition and prolly 2 stop difference. These are common for landscape photography, since above the horizon is so much brighter than below.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

macclellan said:


> Use a neutral density graduated filter; that's the 'natural' way to doing double exposure. One with a sharp transition and prolly 2 stop difference. These are common for landscape photography, since above the horizon is so much brighter than below.


I had thought about that. I use to have a full set of filters back when I shot medium format and even with my old Minolta X700. Now that most of what I do is just snapshots with the DSLR I no longer have filters or holders. I'll have to look into that, though. I prob had 500 dollars in filters that I sold for about 100 bucks.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

So with the use of that filter does that mean that you're still taking two shots and knocking part of one out to Photoshop into the other one?

Are there any filters or DSLR camera settings that can just reduce that white glare on the foliage and show instead the bright green that I see in real life?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

hydrophyte said:


> So with the use of that filter does that mean that you're still taking two shots and knocking part of one out to Photoshop into the other one?
> 
> Are there any filters or DSLR camera settings that can just reduce that white glare on the foliage and show instead the bright green that I see in real life?


This filter does what you want. Basically it is a neutral grey that will not effect color, but will reduce lighting. What you want is one that changes with a crisp line, not a long gradient. They make them in screw on(like a polarizer or uv filter) and in slide in that need a holder, or your hand(tricky) to use. You would use a tripod, set it up to have the gradient right on the rim or water line, and then take the pic. 

http://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C...e&ie=UTF-8&q=neutral+density+graduated+filter

I am rather disappointed I did not think of this before. 

http://www.my-photo-blog.com/graduated-neutral-density-filters


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow, this looks like a breakthrough in riparium photography.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

While it costs much more, buying it as a loose filter(square) with the filter holder and adapter rings makes it much easier to use. You can then slide the filter up and down to get it just right. The screw on filters could be a challenge, since it is right in the middle. 


ALso, how hard is it to turn a submersed sword plant into an emersed? With misting?

I can't use covers obviously, since my tank has a water level to the rim.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Thank you so much for that information. I will begin to research those filters soon. I might come back with more questions.

Getting emersed growth from swords can be tricky. Almost all of them have a distinct emersed form, but it can be difficult to coax them to switch even after lifting the plant above the waterline. I have had others begin to grow the tougher, longer emersed foliage, only to have them revert to the underwater form, which is typically very soft and apt to dry out and flop down into the water.

I have had good results with just a couple, _Echinodorus palaefolius_ and _E. cordifolius_. 'Tropica Marble Queen' (below), a cultivar of _E. cordifolius_, also does well and is an excellent plant for smaller setups.

I need to try out other swords to see if I can find additional good choices.

If you really want the plant to grow with the emersed-form foliage I would suggest just lifting it right up in an open enclosure so the roots are still down in the water, but the crown is up in the air. The underwater leaves will probably just shrivel up, but this might induce the plant to grow the emersed foliage. If you give it real humid conditions it will probably just keep growing the underwater-form leaves.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Would a polarizing filter work to cut the glare from the emersed leaves? As I recall from my photography hobby years ago, a polarizer works primarily by blocking reflected light from flat surfaces which tends to be polarized. If I had one I would try it. I may have a usable pair of sunglasses with polarizing lenses - with enough dexterity that might be a good test.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Yeah, you want the square kind of graduated filter that allows you to adjust where the gradient occurs for maximum flexibility. 
I have and recommend the Cokin system. Looks like this: 









I've got a few of the 121 kind, but you'd want the 120 for this application I think. 

Yes Hop, a polarizing filter would cut glare. They can also be used in conjunction with a graduated filter, but you're down ~3 stops or so by that point so a tripod is a necessity. I've used both when doing sunsets over water. You'd want a circular polarizing filter to adjust the filtration. Full filtration might look overdone; we expect to see some glare.

Sorry hydro, I didn't mean double exposure, I meant two exposure settings in a single exposure. Graduated filters allow you to fit much more dynamic range (closer to the human eye) into a photograph, yet they do so in a single exposure and are therefore 'real' instead of composite images (Galen Rowell had some interesting things to say about this difference and the ethics of nature photography).


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Hoppy said:


> Would a polarizing filter work to cut the glare from the emersed leaves? As I recall from my photography hobby years ago, a polarizer works primarily by blocking reflected light from flat surfaces which tends to be polarized. If I had one I would try it. I may have a usable pair of sunglasses with polarizing lenses - with enough dexterity that might be a good test.


A polarizer would help some, but I think the graduated filter would be a better fit. I don not think both are necessary.

That being said, a polarizing filter would be handy to reduce glass glare as well.


----------



## BobB (Mar 12, 2007)

If this has been asked before I am sorry, Do you use CO2?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

BobB said:


> If this has been asked before I am sorry, Do you use CO2?


I do not. I am at a fine balance of where my light hangs so that I do not farm algae. It is rather high(12-16 inches) from the surface of the tank.


----------



## BobB (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks, That is one great looking piece of art!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Well thank you much. My next step is to replace the substrate. I am considering small gravel, play sand, or OIL-Dri. Looking for people with experience with OIL-Dri in particular.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Sorry I missed it...what is wrong with the substrate you have in there now? Is it pool filter sand? It looks nice from here.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

hydrophyte said:


> Sorry I missed it...what is wrong with the substrate you have in there now? Is it pool filter sand? It looks nice from here.


The substrate is crushed coral. I already have liquid rock water and it adds to my hardness further. My pH lives well above 8.5 most of the time. Further, it has gotten "dirty" over time with some other substrates mixed in(from planter cups, etc) and they stick out like a sore thumb. On top of that, I do not have enough(about 1 inch is all). 

I would like something that in the end is inert(I understand the properties of oil dri messing with kh/ph initially). THe high CEC of OIL Dri is enticing. But it is very light.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Do you think that crushed coral/aragonite substrates dissolve very much more when water pH and hardness are already high?

It is so difficult to find attractive sands and gravels. The fish that I am most interested in, including peocilid & goodeids livebearers, and Central American cichlids, tend to originate from alkaline waters anyway, so I have wondered about making more use of marine substrates. 

My tapwater is quite hard anyway and I have observed that the riparium plants seem to do just fine in it.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

hydrophyte said:


> Do you think that crushed coral/aragonite substrates dissolve very much more when water pH and hardness are already high?
> 
> It is so dificult to find attractive sands and gravels. The fish that I am most interested in, including peocilid & goodeids livebearers, and Central American cichlids, tend to originate from alkaline waters anyway, so I have wondered about making more use of marine substrates.
> 
> My tapwater is quite hard anyway and I have observed that the riparium plants seem to do just fine in it.


My tap pH is about 8 and after 24 hours my tank pH is close to 9, so somehow it is jacking it up still.

While at walmart just now I bought 75 lbs of OIL-Dri. Because I am hoping to for a carpet with E Tenellus I want a substrate that will hold some nutrients. I don't know how well E. Tenellus will carpet in a non CO2 tank, but I have my hopes high.

White sands are nice, but they show every little speck of dirt. Pleco poop, leaf mulm, everything shows, and now it is showing so bad that it must go. My tank is underfiltered by most accounts(3-4x turnover) but I have little problem with poop(other than from my plecos) showing on the substrate. The look of OIL-Dri is certainly different, but I think I will like it. Certainly more than this littered substrate....


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

24 hours seems pretty quick for very much dissolution of that material. Is there any chance that it might just be aeration of water from the pipe that cause the pH swing? I know my tapwater goes from 7-something to 8.8 after just 1/2 of bubbling with an airstone.

That sand looks kinda cool in a photograph, but I can imagine it just having a dirty appearance in real life.

You might want to test a bit of that Oil-Dri with some shrimp or cheap fish or something, and maybe also a phosphate test. I have heard of it coming with contamination.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

hydrophyte said:


> 24 hours seems pretty quick for very much dissolution of that material. Is there any chance that it might just be aeration of water from the pipe that cause the pH swing? I know my tapwater goes from 7-something to 8.8 after just 1/2 of bubbling with an airstone.
> 
> That sand looks kinda cool in a photograph, but I can imagine it just having a dirty appearance in real life.
> 
> You might want to test a bit of that Oil-Dri with some shrimp or cheap fish or something, and maybe also a phosphate test. I have heard of coming with contamination.


I have tested leaving the tap out and had minimal change after 24 hours. I thought it seems fast too.

The OIL-Dri's biggest problem is that initially it can suck up kh/gh and cause huge ph drops. My best guess is because of the high CEC it has. My plan is to without fish do a series of large water changes along with adding higher doses of ferts than normal so that it might suck in some nutrients during its initial boding time. 

I will throw in some ghost shrimp to test initially, but am confident water changes, carbon if necessary(have a polishing filter built from a whole house water filter/carbon sleeve), and lots of polishing will get it clear and stable. Recent uses here in this forum have proven successful once past that initial kh robbing. 

It looks rather pleasant(IMO) wet too. I think it is just lighter than the ripariumsupply.com substrate you sent me.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That does have a relatively nice appearance. The variations in color and size make it seem a bit more natural than most clay gravel substrates.

I wonder about scale. How large is the little container you have it in there?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

What you see is a standard small drinking glass, about 3.5 inches across.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Wow... made the plunge, sucked up all the crushed coral sand, took all the fish out, and plopped 50lbs(more than enough for my 75g tank) into the tank without rinsing. I am filling and draining at the same time, all while running the filter for flow and filtration. 










I knew the risks and have my fish in an established tank for this week. It was much easier to do this than to try and rinse a bucket at a time in the dead of winter. Last time I rinsed sand in the tub my wife killed me. 

I have 4 filters running on it right now.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)




----------



## BobB (Mar 12, 2007)

Hydrophyte, what filtration do you use in your tank?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Good luck with the tank clearing up... It is such a pain!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

JakeJ said:


> Good luck with the tank clearing up... It is such a pain!


Actually it has cleared up and been stirred up twice. And I haven't done a water change yet. I am confident I will be up and running before weeks end.


----------



## BobB (Mar 12, 2007)

What filtration do you use. HOB or Canister


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

My primary filtration is a SunSUn canister filter, details in the first post.


----------



## OiZO (Feb 2, 2010)

i like the design your going for. This is close to what i want to do for my first tank. thanks for the details and all the info!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Trying to get updated pics, but camera is not cooperating with pc.

I have added these plants:
6 pots of Narrowleaf Chain Sword (Echinodorus Tenellus) 
3 pots of Red Rubin Sword 
1 pots of Ozelot Sword 
1 pot Red Melon Sword 
1 pot of oriental sword

Plus 2 Kleiner Bar swords.

Also, I am developing my own root fertilizer system and I am looking for a few people to test them out. I need some specific things from these people:

Before pic of tank
Before pic of plant (out of water) before root tab (next to ruler or tape measure)
After pic of tank
After pic of plant (out of water, next to ruler or tape measure) (at 1, 2 and 3 week measures)

I need to know what substrate you are using and if you are currently using root tabs. Anyone who has a tank that is newly setup and willing to test this out would get dibs, as long as you can meet the above. Looking for tanks with heavy root feeders. I would like to spot test prior to filling the tank with these tabs. The dosing and size of tabs might likely change. 

This is a comprehensive fertilizer with all nutrients needed. 

I ask that none of this be shared with the public until I have reviewed the results. 

If interested, PM me. Please include plant types, tank size, type, lights, co2, ferts. I prefer low tech, non co2, low fertilizer tanks. 

I know this seems picky, but I want to be able to measure results. I might setup a small forum just so we can track the results.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Where did you buy this substrate?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

VadimShevchuk said:


> Where did you buy this substrate?


It is OIL Dri from the walmart auto center....

I removed most of the java fern today. Put it in a 29g L144 breeder tank. This is essentially a sword plant tank, now.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Having trouble getting my pics to upload, so here is a quick shot from my Droid. 









The E Tenellus is filling in quicker than I expected. I have prob 10 or 15 shoots already. One Kleiner bar and Ozelot sword are growing quick, using my new root caps, and the other is getting established. The Amazons are filling in nicely as well, though they are more shaded than the kleiner bars. I will have a bunch of java fern for sale soon too. 

The Bacopa on the raft seems to be doing great as well.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Here are some from a few weeks ago.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Look at all that water in there, that's not what a tanks for.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Craigthor said:


> Look at all that water in there, that's not what a tanks for.


LOL... I just can't stomach draining it low enough to look good. So really I have two tanks... A riparium and a Low tech planted tank... They don't tie together terribly well. 

When this started I had a Midas Cichlid as my centerpiece. he went surfing and became a dog treat though...


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

over_stocked said:


> LOL... I just can't stomach draining it low enough to look good. So really I have two tanks... A riparium and a Low tech planted tank... They don't tie together terribly well.
> 
> When this started I had a Midas Cichlid as my centerpiece. he went surfing and became a dog treat though...


 
Poor Midas....


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

All the more reasons you could upgrade to a 110 tall and still use all your stuff.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Craigthor said:


> Poor Midas....


I know... I loved that guy too. I am tempted to get another bigish cichlid again. I have now 1 convict, 2 jewels(i am well aware of the difference in continents...) and a mix of some plecos, cories, scissortail rasboras, etc. 

I miss the big guy with personality, but they are hard on planted tanks, too.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Craigthor said:


> All the more reasons you could upgrade to a 110 tall and still use all your stuff.


My wife would murder me. Bloody nasty mess. Then my son would be parentless. See, I'm thinking of him!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

over_stocked said:


> My wife would murder me. Bloody nasty mess. Then my son would be parentless. See, I'm thinking of him!


What if you buy it for your son? :wink: Or you can buy it and tell her your holding it for me till I can come and get it but will never make it down there. :biggrin:

As for interesting groupings I once saw a 75 setup with a group of Firemouths tank was planted but mostly Java Fern, Moss and Anubias' But most big SA like to rearrange the tank to there liking....

Craig


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Craigthor said:


> What if you buy it for your son? :wink: Or you can buy it and tell her your holding it for me till I can come and get it but will never make it down there. :biggrin:
> 
> As for interesting groupings I once saw a 75 setup with a group of Firemouths tank was planted but mostly Java Fern, Moss and Anubias' But most big SA like to rearrange the tank to there liking....
> 
> Craig


I forgot the one Firemouth stowaway from when I bred them. This substrate is just not the best for them. The one left is the runt(thus how he hid from me...) from my last clutch. I am tempted to do more again and cut out the clutter. They are great fish and despite their digging, I doubt they would like my substrate much. 

I am really torn on where I want to go. I like big cichlids, having had oscars, FM's, midas, and JD's in the past. My female con just doesn't seem to want to pack on the pounds. 

Ideas for stocking would be awesome. I really like the scissortail rasboras. The Others I am not partial to. I am very tempted by a needle fish...


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

What about Larger Gouramis, Angels, a trio of Pirhanas?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Craigthor said:


> What about Larger Gouramis, Angels, a trio of Pirhanas?


Gouramis do not usually entertain me. I love angels, but have some bad luck. I bought a batch recently and all perished quickly. I suspect bad stock, as when I went back to the LFS all were gone in like 2 days.... Not sure if it was aggression from tank mates or bad stock. I am tempted to try again, but I already dropped 45 bucks on that batch. I would likely need to scrap some of the other occupants... convict, jewels, maybe the lone FM. THe Giant Danios need to go too. Maybe an angel/scissortail rasbora tank would work!

I likely won't change stock for a few months.

Piranha are fascinating to me as well. How fast do they grow and how big do they get. Which variety should I go for? Red Bellied, I assume? A group of foot long fish in a 75? Or do they not really get that big.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I highly recommend Sandy and Mike from S and M Angels. They are down in Burlington. http://www.snm-angelsplus.com/Available.htm I've known them for a few years and they have some of hte nicest stock around. You could even get larger pair or two from them.

Craig


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Craigthor said:


> I highly recommend Sandy and Mike from S and M Angels. They are down in Burlington. http://www.snm-angelsplus.com/Available.htm I've known them for a few years and they have some of hte nicest stock around. You could even get larger pair or two from them.
> 
> Craig


Thanks! I will bookmark them for later. 

Finding quality fish locally is such a challenge. I have some apistos due to be reshipped as well, but they could end up in another tank. Ps, let me know if you ever want some L144 plecos. I have some growing out right now(10) and have a few to spare. Hoping to have breeding soon.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Those are nice, kept them previously. Probably won't in this current tank as I'm trying to keep regionally select fish. 

Craig


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

here is a pic of my newest prototype. Completely different than one of them I have sent out. These can be used in substrate and riparium planters alike. These are using a specially formulated slow release fertilizer. I am trying to make a way to include a rapid release fert into this, but it is a little hard to mix and fill the capsules in two steps. One supplier refuses. The other is trying. 

Here they are!










Originally I planned to have colored capsules, but now that I see how these look, I like the clear look. What do you think?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I like how big are they?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Craigthor said:


> I like how big are they?



Same size as the capsules I sent you. So you have to be careful inserting into riparium planters, but I did it with little effort and a pair of ebay tweezers...


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

over_stocked said:


> Same size as the capsules I sent you. So you have to be careful inserting into riparium planters, but I did it with little effort and a pair of ebay tweezers...


Sweet! I ususally use the tip of my tweezers to make a small hole makes putting stems and what not in easier especially when mounted to the wall. Counted my planters today 6 Large and 14 small in my Riparium . That tall grass like plant is really cool I'll split you some once it grows out I put it into a large planter so hopefully it fills out fast.

Craig


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Craigthor said:


> Sweet! I ususally use the tip of my tweezers to make a small hole makes putting stems and what not in easier especially when mounted to the wall. Counted my planters today 6 Large and 14 small in my Riparium . That tall grass like plant is really cool I'll split you some once it grows out I put it into a large planter so hopefully it fills out fast.
> 
> Craig


Great part about this product is that if it works as planned, one capsule would last 6+ months in each planter(larger might need 2 or 3).


----------



## Niyona (Feb 20, 2010)

What a fantasticly neat idea over_stocked! I arrived to the forums to late to take part in your testing. But look forward to when your ferts are for sale!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Those latest picture look nice. I like the appearance of that Oil-Dri in there. 

Those fertilizer capsules are a great idea. For use with riaprium planters I would just suggest that they will work best with plants planted into the finer clay gravels, such as Fluorite or the Riparium Supply planter gravel. If used with plants rooted in Hydroton, the best method for _Anubias_, _Spathiphyllum_ and a few others, the ferts are likely to just quickly diffuse or wash out of the planter cup. The Hydroton pellets have those big open pore spaces between, but finer gravels can hold the ferts tighter inside the cup and prevent washing out into the aquarium water. 

Some of the plants that I have grown well in Hydroton, especially _Spathiphyllum_, seem to be less demanding of root fertilization anyway.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

hydrophyte said:


> Those latest picture look nice. I like the appearance of that Oil-Dri in there.
> 
> Those fertilizer capsules are a great idea. For use with riaprium planters I would just suggest that they will work best with plants planted into the finer clay gravels, such as Fluorite or the Riparium Supply planter gravel. If used with plants rooted in Hydroton, the best method for _Anubias_, _Spathiphyllum_ and a few others, the ferts are likely to just quickly diffuse or wash out of the planter cup. The Hydroton pellets have those big open pore spaces between, but finer gravels can hold the ferts tighter inside the cup and prevent washing out into the aquarium water.
> 
> Some of the plants that I have grown well in Hydroton, especially _Spathiphyllum_, seem to be less demanding of root fertilization anyway.


I have had good luck with the planters where there is a cap on top of the hydroton. Otherwise I do agree, if you just have hydroton, with no flourite or riparium soil cap, it will likely pop out.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey whenever you have the camera out again I would be interested to see a closer view of the plants.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

hydrophyte said:


> Hey whenever you have the camera out again I would be interested to see a closer view of the plants.


I think I have a few already. Let me try.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Here ya go.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Seems that a couple plants might not be taking to this well. I am going to keep trying. I am also on the lookout for new options for some of the planters that might be losing plants soonish. Might check out HD and Lowes tonight before work.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Do you know what that thing with the yellow-spotted leaves is? From here it looks pretty healthy. Is it actively rooting in the planter?

Is your _Syngonium_ (the plant with white-variegated arrowhead-shaped leaves) developing roots. I tried some that looked like that, but most of them are refusing to take. I have another different one with pink leaves and those are doing better.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

hydrophyte said:


> Do you know what that thing with the yellow-spotted leaves is? From here it looks pretty healthy. Is it actively rooting in the planter?
> 
> Is your _Syngonium_ (the plant with white-variegated arrowhead-shaped leaves) developing roots. I tried some that looked like that, but most of them are refusing to take. I have another different one with pink leaves and those are doing better.


I do not know what the yellow spotted plant is. It is actually doing poorly, with some leaves falling. I am hoping this is just part of the transistion.

The Syngonium is doing great. The new growth is pale in comparison to the older. I like the pink one you have but can't seem to find it locally. The only other one I have is almost 3 foot tall... The one I have now is doing great with my root feeders.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Stock list has changed:
3 apistogramma cacatuoides Triple Red
1 FM
1 Convict
15 Scissortail Rasbora
3 Sunset Platty
2 L144 Plecos
2 ABN Plecos
1 CLown Pleco
5 Peppered Cories

Considering angels!

My Fertilizer Capsules are alive!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Got a new 500 GPH Aqueon Circulation Pump yesterday.









Much like a Koralia, but uses suction cup only. It has the manual suction applier and was super easy to use. Happy about the size/output. 

Seems I got a great price too, for 24.99 from Pet Expo in Mankato, MN(not my hometown!). I got the 500, which seems to retail online for about 28 bucks plus shipping.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

That is super nice looking.


----------



## inghamb87 (Mar 10, 2010)

Looking good. Keep us posted on how the experiment goes.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I think the yellow spotted plant is Aucuba japonica, or gold dust plant. At least it looks a lot like them. It is on this list of plants suitable for hydroculture, http://www.hydro-culture.net/plants.html so it may do very well once it gets started.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I was at Home Depot the other day and I saw a _Dracaena_ (can't remember variety name??) by Exotic Angels that looked just like that yellow-spotted plant.

I suppose the difference would be that that _Aucuba_ has toothed leaf margins. The _Dracaena_ had smooth leaf margins.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

So I capped the OilDri with gravel with week. It fixed my clouding problem, but the gravel is not to my liking. I plan to mix some sand in with it to get it a little more natural. The CHain sword is really taking off. 

Seems all of the swords are thriving from the excel/rootmedic complete capsules.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

hydrophyte said:


> I was at Home Depot the other day and I saw a _Dracaena_ (can't remember variety name??) by Exotic Angels that looked just like that yellow-spotted plant.
> 
> I suppose the difference would be that that _Aucuba_ has toothed leaf margins. The _Dracaena_ had smooth leaf margins.


It is a dracaena. It has the smooth leaf margins.

Seems one of them is doing ok and the other is dying off. 

My bacopa on the other hand is way out of control! Might need to split it up some and give a little RAOK for other riparium enthusiasts.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

picked up a few plants and haven't even researched if they will work...

First is a "pink splash plant" Hypoestes phyllostachya. 

EDIT: It appears that HOPPY has tried it, not sure how it is fairing. Will post there. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/96523-riparium-plant-id-hypoestes-phyllostachya.html

THe other I have NO idea what it is. Here are a few pics

















It is much more red than this.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That looks like a _Cordyline_. I have never tried any of those before, but some of them are pretty attractive.

You might do best potting it in a planter filled mainly with hydroton. It seems that some plants that aren't really adapted to grow in the water can get along alright in a riparium if rooted in hydroton.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

hydrophyte said:


> That looks like a _Cordyline_. I have never tried any of those before, but some of them are pretty attractive.
> 
> You might do best potting it in a planter filled mainly with hydroton. It seems that some plants that aren't really adapted to grow in the water can get along alright in a riparium if rooted in hydroton.



I am not sure that cordyline is correct. They seem to have more needle like leaves and these are shaped differently.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

The Hypoestes phyllostachya does very well in a riparium, especially in a nano trellis raft. It got pretty leggy for me when planted in a planter cup. In the raft, if it starts to get leggy I can just cut it off, and replant the top parts. I have 3-4 of those in a raft now, looking great.

That second plant looks like a Hawaiian Ti plant - a Cordyline, as Hydrophyte said. I seem to recall that someone else here grows that in a riparium.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

It could be the Hawaiian Ti plant. When I looked at cordyline sp prior it just came up with one that was very needle like... 

Thanks guys! It does seem similar in structure to many draceana sp.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

So how is the flow with that Aqueon pump? Is it a very wide and dispersed output like the Koralia pump?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

There is a real handsome _Cordyline_ at the garden center where I work that has rounded leaves mainly golden yellow but with brown and purple streaks. I might try growing some of that in a riparium planter. It would make a nice centerpiece.

Hoppy do you remember who was growing ti plant in a riparium?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

prototyp3 said:


> So how is the flow with that Aqueon pump? Is it a very wide and dispersed output like the Koralia pump?


Very similar to a koralia. Though the price was lower, and i prefer the suction cup mount to the magnets of the koralia. Since it has a clamp style suction cup it attached effortlessly.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Devin, don't think I forgot about sending you the RootMedic Caps. I will try to do that this week. They seem to work really well in riparium planters. My Sword that was doing poorly before is doing really well now.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

hydrophyte said:


> There is a real handsome _Cordyline_ at the garden center where I work that has rounded leaves mainly golden yellow but with brown and purple streaks. I might try growing some of that in a riparium planter. It would make a nice centerpiece.
> 
> Hoppy do you remember who was growing ti plant in a riparium?


Asking me to remember something like that is asking for a miracle:biggrin: I just remember it because that was when I first heard the Latin name for a Ti plant. (Is Ti Latin??)


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

So... I have suffered some irritations and decided to scrap the substrate. I never cleaned the oildri enough and it always clouded my tank(still is after takign it out!). I had capped it and it helped, but I hated the cap.

So...

I put down some of my RootMedic GreenStart... 

Then a 1/2 inch of pea gravel and then 2 inches of play sand. I am already much happier. The oildri was good to my plants, but not me. It was so light and dusty!

I also added a small patch of Sp049!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Tank has finished clearing up. Will try to get some pics tonight after dark.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Update?
(Please!) :icon_mrgr


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Sorry for the long delay and no updates... I think i am going to sell the riparium planters(11) and plants... i am not sure yet... but if you need some let me know. 

I am putting together a co2 system and really am thinking of going all the way with this tank in the HT planted realm.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Oh as long as you HT planted I suspose that will be all right.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Craigthor said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Oh as long as you HT planted I suspose that will be all right.


I just can't find the balance I want. I really like the way my plants are filling in and want to see where I can take that... i dream of a lush carpet of staurogyne sp 49.... and right now it is sorta growing under conditions it shouldn't, so I know I can make progress with it. 

It just kinda looks like 2 separate tanks, neither complete. Sad, cause I am in love with the cyperus. I might just plant some in a few pots as hydroculture.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

SO I have 11 small planters a few nano treillis rafts, a few normal trellis rafts, and 3 varieties of cyperus, a few other plants too.

1 of the planters is a magnet one. I got these all cheap so I will sell cheap.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Craigthor said:


> Oh as long as you HT planted I suspose that will be all right.


What! Blasphamy!:flick:

Sorry to hear that you are going to take the rip' down.:icon_frow


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I got this reg... 
CONCOA SPECIALTY GAS REGULATOR 3123331-84-580
I have to replace the stem, which should be easy enough. Can't do it till I get it cause I need to know if it is right or left hand threads. 


















and the FABCO-AIR INC. FC-55 which is the same as the NV-55 but has a check valve built in allowing one way flow only. It normally is twice the price of the nv-55 but I got it for the same...


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Got it all(and more!) up for sale!
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...riparium-planters-riparium-plants-swords.html


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

well... the final evolution has begun... and not in the way I wished. I had a problem with my reg(see my thread in equipement forum)... and gassed my fish... All of my fish. I have never lost more than 1 fish at a time... 

But this leaves me with time to plan future fish and get this tank how I want it. I will get you some pics soon. Right now it has L cuba, the swords from before...and a healthy portion of staurogyne sp 49.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Sorry to hear OS..


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Thanks Craig. Gonna try to figure out what to stock now...


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

1000 CPD's


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Craigthor said:


> 1000 CPD's


I am sure Justin would like variety CRAIG!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

msnikkistar said:


> I am sure Justin would like variety CRAIG!


O.k. 

500 CPDs
1 Giant Gourami
1 Arowana
1 Arapima Gigas

That should give a good mix, may want to let the CPDs breed before adding hte others though. :eek5:


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Craigthor said:


> O.k.
> 
> 500 CPDs
> 1 Giant Gourami
> ...


LOL, so basically 500 CPDS, let them breed to 1000 and then add the rest? LOL


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

msnikkistar said:


> LOL, so basically 500 CPDS, let them breed to 1000 and then add the rest? LOL


 Yep, the others will want to eat so the more the marrier, atleast till the arapima gigas hits about 6' then he will probably be the only one left. :icon_redf

Craig


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Oh children...


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

:flick:


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

msnikkistar said:


> :flick:


:thumbsup:


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

stocking has began... crenicichla regani is my first... Found one, hoping for more soon.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice tank. I am realy starting to like ripariums.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

nemosreef said:


> Nice tank. I am realy starting to like ripariums.


Well... you'd be disappointed to know my tank is no more a riparium. It is on its way to high tech planted... Restocking with dwarf pikes and not sure what else... 

Ripariums are great though! Either rimless and full or 1/3 full with a rim/top. 

I was never able to find the balance with mine...


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

over_stocked said:


> Well... you'd be disappointed to know my tank is no more a riparium. It is on its way to high tech planted... Restocking with dwarf pikes and not sure what else...
> 
> Ripariums are great though! Either rimless and full or 1/3 full with a rim/top.
> 
> I was never able to find the balance with mine...


I keep telling you if you get that 110g XH you can have the best of both worlds!

Craig


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Craigthor said:


> I keep telling you if you get that 110g XH you can have the best of both worlds!
> 
> Craig


I just ran this by my wife. I'm supposed to let you know we will be i cedar rapids around august 10th for our annual amana colonies beer/wine/zio johnnos feast. And I quote... "He's dead".


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Well if your in the Amanas I'm about 20-25 minutes north so you better stop by! Zio Johnnos huh, that sounds good about now, that or some good homemade spagetti and meatballs. Just let her know I don't mind.... Oh yeah and if you like wine I've got a few grand in the wine fridge we can drink.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Craigthor said:


> I've got a few grand in the wine fridge we can drink.



That and an awesome setup to boot.

Good luck finding more dwarf pike. That's something you don't see everyday.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

CL said:


> That and an awesome setup to boot.
> 
> Good luck finding more dwarf pike. That's something you don't see everyday.


CL you can come also.  Could be the first annual TPT Meeting...


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

CL said:


> That and an awesome setup to boot.
> 
> Good luck finding more dwarf pike. That's something you don't see everyday.


I've found a few sellers. The pricing isn't bad either, at under 20 per fish. The trouble is you find 2 here, 3 here, 1 here... so shipping eats up money quick.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

over_stocked said:


> I've found a few sellers. The pricing isn't bad either, at under 20 per fish. The trouble is you find 2 here, 3 here, 1 here... so shipping eats up money quick.


 
Shipping is always a killer when ordering fish online.

Oh yeah my wife said to let your wife know I'm full of good ideas like that all the time! 

Craig


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Craigthor said:


> Well if your in the Amanas I'm about 20-25 minutes north so you better stop by! Zio Johnnos huh, that sounds good about now, that or some good homemade spagetti and meatballs. Just let her know I don't mind.... Oh yeah and if you like wine I've got a few grand in the wine fridge we can drink.


Yup. The wife grew up in CR, so we usually come once a year, see some friends, head to the Amanas for food and beer for a day(I love millstream brewery, can get it up here at hyvee)their oatmeal stout is what I had tonight.

If you're into cigars I have a midsized car's worth in the humidor... A couple trips to canada and a few lies coming through customs has done me well...

If we make it this year I will let you know for sure... and zio johnnos is always yummy... nothing like cheap greasy spagetti, breadsticks, and beer...


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

over_stocked said:


> Yup. The wife grew up in CR, so we usually come once a year, see some friends, head to the Amanas for food and beer for a day(I love millstream brewery, can get it up here at hyvee)their oatmeal stout is what I had tonight.
> 
> If you're into cigars I have a midsized car's worth in the humidor... A couple trips to canada and a few lies coming through customs has done me well...
> 
> If we make it this year I will let you know for sure... and zio johnnos is always yummy... nothing like cheap greasy spagetti, breadsticks, and beer...


 
MMMmmmm, good cigars! Haven't had one since I got married but those would be worth making the exception for. I'm not a huge beer guy, a few Coronas here and there but good wine and woo hoo I'm set to go. I love some good Aussie Shirazs- Claredon Hills Astralis YUM!, or some good Italians. :drool:


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

well, found a source for enough of the dwarf pikes... now on to what else to stock...


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

just got my juvenile Crenicichla Regani in... All arrived well. Pics are during acclimation, so from top. NOt great pics... 




























Pics of what they COULD look like:


















Also picking up some Rasboras at Petsmart tomorrow since they are a buck a piece.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice fish.

A while back somebody suggested I should try a setup for dwarf pikes but I never looked into it any further.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

The fish were reasonably priced, 10 dollars each(though they are very small at just over an inch). They are wild caught and shipping was not cheap. I am pretty excited.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice looking fish. Now that you mention it, I think I'll make a stop at petsmart tomorrow as well 

I believe this is the first tank on this forum to house dwarf pike.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

There are not many dwarf pikes out there... Hoping to breed them and put some more out there. 

Added a small amount of peat pellets to the filter today to help soften the water a touch since I live in liquid rock. All 4 chowed down on frozen brine shrimp this morning, which is very exciting!










This guy is the thinnest of them. He did eat today. Considering getting something for internal parasites... don't know how long I should wait...


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Went and picked up my 5lb co2 tank from aquariumplants.com yesterday. Their shop is a warehouse outside of town, just 2 or 3 guys working. I almost got eaten alive by their dogs...

They must be doing ok for themselves.... This is their boat:









Which there is one body of water(the Missouri River) within like 700 miles they can use it on. 

Next to the boat are two full pallets of drift wood. ALl of their plants are grown submerged, or so he says. I suspect he gets a lot from nurseries then submerges them. 

Also picked up 20 Rasbora's for my tank from Petsmart today(dollar each!) The girl tried to give me "no guarantee" because I got so many. I asked for a manager and then walked him through why this was wrong. I have a 75 g tank, not some 10 g tank... I am not even close to approaching stocking levels on this tank(4 c. regani juvies, 3 L144 pleco juvies, and 20 Rasboras.). 

He then gave me a discount.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

over_stocked said:


> Went and picked up my 5lb co2 tank from aquariumplants.com yesterday. Their shop is a warehouse outside of town, just 2 or 3 guys working. I almost got eaten alive by their dogs...
> 
> They must be doing ok for themselves.... This is their boat:
> 
> ...


:hihi: Those funny Petsmart people!


----------

